
App is Crap (why Apple is bad for your health) - revorad
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/02/17/app-is-crap-why-apple-is-bad-for-your-health/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BothSidesOfTheTable+%28Both+Sides+of+the+Table%29
======
stcredzero
_...which means that all assets you’ve developed for the Internet that work in
Flash are worthless for this device_

There is an excess final prepositional phrase here.

------
allenbrunson
This has nothing to do with whether Apple's model is good or bad, and
everything to do with why this particular guy thinks it's bad for him. Like,
the fact that he has to hire developers for every platform. Boo hoo.

Also, _very_ poorly written: "... And single channel businesses are vulnerable
to the vagrancies of the market place." Yep, those pesky vagrant marketplaces.
What are you gonna do.

